#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Sri Lanka team is the low profile team!!!

## tripidea

Nowadays Sri Lanka team played very poor and lazy with untalented players...

Is it true? Anyone have suggestions..
Share with me..

----------

